

ASUS announces the Padfone - evangineer
http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/30/asus-announced-padfone/

======
evangineer
From the press release:

 _The ASUS Padfone is a device that explores one possible convergence between
two popular mobile devices - the smartphone and tablet. The Padfone solves the
problem of data transfer hassles and multiple SIM cards when both a smartphone
and 3G tablet are used. With the Padfone, the smartphone docks inside the
tablet to give users an expanded view to suit their tasks. With the phone
docked, it can recharge from the tablet's larger battery and the tablet can
also make use of the smartphone's 3G internet connection. The dual interfaces
for both the pad and phone ensure an enhanced user experience as the layout is
automatically adjusted for all activities such as video conferencing, web
browsing and emailing._

------
JackWebbHeller
If you watch their 'Behind the Scenes' video, they talk about the N+1 concept.
Is one-upping the competition really the way to go?

